# My newly setup 20g long



## vspec13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello, I just recently setup a 20 gallon long and have a few plants in there along with 2 driftwood. Well, I'm going to probalby do a foreground in the front of the aquarium with either glosso or HC. I'm going to make DIY co2 next week. The lighting I have for it is , Light of America, 70 watts. Does anyone have an idea or plants like glosso or HC they want to sell me?


----------



## vspec13 (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe this is a bigger picture of the tank..> More are coming... Again, does anyone have glosso or HC for sell? PM me if u do...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Of the fish you listed the Neon's would be the better choice for your size tank. Although the Angels & Discus are also planted tank safe, they get too large for your setup. I'm not fimiliar with Rubino fish.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

x2 ^^


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The angelfish and discus are also tall fish that need a taller aquarium so they don't look and feel cramped. I've kept one in a 20 tall for a while and she was ok, but she's definitely happier now in a 29. I agree with the others that the tetras are more appropriate for your tank. I'm also stumped as to what Rubino's are.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

neons are the way to go


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ditto to what the others said about the Neon's, out of your choices above. There are lots of other small fish that would work, but they aren't on your list. 

Yes, what is a Rubino?

As for the plants you're looking for; you could watch the for sale or trade section here and I'm sure they'll come up before you know it.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Neons or some kind of rasboras, smaller the better.


----------



## vspec13 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry, it's Rummynose not rubino. spell checked..


----------



## hoplo (May 14, 2007)

Rummynose are fine. They will even school in a small tank. I personally like pencilfish for small tanks. They seem to have a character. Instead of Discus or Angelfish you could get a pair of ram.


----------



## vspec13 (Mar 19, 2008)

I see, does Ram cichlid eat shrimp or smaller fisher? Because rams can grow up to be 4.5 inches.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Rams have been known to eat shrimp, but usually will only bother other fish if the rams are breeding and see the fish as a threat to their territory/eggs.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

r there any SA shrimp LauraLeeLLBP?


----------

